# How to change colors without having to weave in any ends.



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

How to change colors without having to weave in any ends:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10208299450594240


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

You have to have Facebook to get this. I don't&#128546;


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Here is a link that shows the method. Very picture heavy. I am going to try it.

ETA: it shows you how the loose ends get weaved as you knit.

http://sockpr0n.blogspot.com/2006/10/how-to-weave-in-ends-while-knitting.html


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Same video as on Facebook. She put in on UTube.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

There will still be a 'bump' its not for me, sorry.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I will be using that in the future. Thank you for posting


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! This is going into my bag of tricks. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

I could have used this video a few weeks ago when making mitts for toddlers. They are very hard on clothes and the carefully weaved in ends with acrylics kept coming undone. I wonder if this will work after the fact? Worth a try! Thank you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Mary.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


jmcret05 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ex-ILgL-0g
> 
> Same video as on Facebook. She put in on UTube.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Wonderful!!!!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Saw this on FB yesterday, and I was successful on my 4th try. Had to view the UTube a couple of times. I like the yarn switch, neat knot. But a knot is still a knot. Not sure where I would use this.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ex-ILgL-0g
> 
> Same video as on Facebook. She put in on UTube.


I tried this using sock yarn and it was an awful knot and would not be comfy while wearing socks. I undid it and cut that knot out.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Here is a link that shows the method. Very picture heavy. I am going to try it.
> 
> ETA: it shows you how the loose ends get weaved as you knit.
> 
> http://sockpr0n.blogspot.com/2006/10/how-to-weave-in-ends-while-knitting.html


This is the method I use and it's easy and no knots to deal with.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you!!!!!
julie


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

whitetail said:


> This is the method I use and it's easy and no knots to deal with.


:thumbup:
I don't like and trust knots. I would much rather try to work it in as I am knitting.


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am confused. When you join like this, does it just randomly knit in? I would like to see how this worked in actual knitting. If you are joining a new color, you usually want it in a specific spot. Does this go on the end of a row or just knit the white until the red starts? I need some help understanding the color change part. I can see using this with the same color. Help?


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anyone else had trouble mastering this? Try as I might, I still end up with tiny loops around the knot. Dang.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

LindaLu said:


> You have to have Facebook to get this. I don't😢


You don't have to sign in on facebook. The link will take you to the page and the video should run (at least it did for me). Hope it works for you.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

I watched and practiced this video approx. 20 times to finally get it. What is important is that her WHITE yarn pops up at the top first when she is pulling the red end. I think that's the key.


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you, this is terrific. Can't wait to try it. &#128512;


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing .this is what I'll be doing henceforth.Lov it


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Annu said:


> Thanks for sharing .this is what I'll be doing henceforth.Lov it


Had to try it a few times a o get it right, and the tiny bump doesn't bother me at all


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

But you still have a knot in your project. I prefer the Russian join.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I tried it a bunch of times and I can't get it. I do alot of projects where a knot wouldn't matter so I would love this, but I just can't make it work.


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> I tried it a bunch of times and I can't get it. I do alot of projects where a knot wouldn't matter so I would love this, but I just can't make it work.


I've tried it again and again, since my last posting, and I still can't get it to work! It looks so easy in the video.


----------



## SouthernKnitter (Oct 24, 2015)

I can't wait to try this. Her results looked very smooth to me. My last project looked like a porcupine with all the tails to weave in. I think I will be very happy to have this tip!


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

whitetail said:


> This is the method I use and it's easy and no knots to deal with.


I also use this method. I tried the magic knot but it failed once and once was enough to send me back to tried and true weaving as I knit. I don't trust any knot.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Not sure I like the knot in the yarn. And as some else pointed out, one would change colour at a specific point, and I don't think this would work. I'll just keep on weaving in the ends or working them in as I knit. I don't like knots in my work no matter how strong they are.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Chrissy said:


> There will still be a 'bump' its not for me, sorry.


Chrissy? you ok? Do you mean you don't like this method? Just curious. Looks pretty nifty to me, and everyone doesn't have Facebook so it's good it's on YouTube.


----------



## BrendaGaines (Feb 26, 2013)

I tried it, it worked the first time (the wrap around the thumb tie), and I bookmarked the weave in the ends as you go method. Thanks!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

You are welcome  with some practice will work fine with some projects :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> Chrissy? you ok? Do you mean you don't like this method? Just curious. Looks pretty nifty to me, and everyone doesn't have Facebook so it's good it's on YouTube.


Kittygritty, I am fine thank you. It may work very well but I have never liked (or trusted) any knots in my work. I will always work to the end of a row and sew ends in after. :thumbup:


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

It's like a weavers knot use in the weaving sheds of the cotton factories. great knot. :thumbup:


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

Boston Bean 2

Where did you get that great Cup?


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Chrissy said:


> Kittygritty, I am fine thank you. It may work very well but I have never liked (or trusted) any knots in my work. I will always work to the end of a row and sew ends in after. :thumbup:


thanks much for responding. Wasn't sure what you meant  
Do you ever use Russian Join? Do you think that works well? I've used it on a couple of things (I'm a novice so don't have a lot of experience).


----------

